# Wenn Nvidia den Monitor als TV erkennt......



## Luemmel (21. November 2011)

...dann bleibt das Bild oft bescheiden. Die betrifft nur den HDMI Ausgang in Verbindung mit einigen Monitoren. So zB. mit Samsung LEDs. Diese Erfahrung mußte ich leider kürzlich machen.
Das Problem: Die Nvidia Karten geben dann über den HDMI Ausgang nur einen eingeschränkten RGB Farbraum aus, was zu flauem Bild (Grauschleier) beim Monitor führen kann, da dieser den vollen RGB Farbraum erwartet.

Einen Workaround gibt es hier: PRAD | Reportage | Der korrekte Signalpegel: Warum behandelt nVidia per HDMI angeschlossene Monitore als Fernseher?

Ist auch genau erklärt. Habs probiert und siehe da, alles ist super!

Vielleicht hilfts ja dem Ein- oder Anderen... hier


----------

